# Asus P5QL-E & Intel 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio

## brezblock

Hi.

I have new pc with Asus P5QL-E motherboad.

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1e Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)

```

All works fine, except HD Audio.

dmesg says:

```
dmesg| grep -i hda

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x000f0000

hda_intel: Codec #0 probe error; disabling it...

hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x000f0000

hda-intel: no codecs initialized

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A disabled

snd_hda_intel: module is already loaded
```

```
ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.
```

I tryed 27-r7, 28-r4 and 29-r1 gentoo-sources. And nothing helps ;(

I also tryed alsa-drivers with the same results.

my .config

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SND                                                                                                              

CONFIG_SND=y                                                                                                                                                 

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y                                                                                                                                           

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y                                                                                                                                             

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y                                                                                                                                           

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y                                                                                                                                            

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set                                                                                                                            

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y                                                                                                                                         

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y                                                                                                                                       

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set                                                                                                                              

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y                                                                                                                                  

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y                                                                                                                                 

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y                                                                                                                                  

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set                                                                                                                       

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set                                                                                                                                

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y                                                                                                                                         

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y                                                                                                                                         

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set                                                                                                                                 

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set                                                                                                                                

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set                                                                                                                                

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set                                                                                                                        

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set                                                                                                                               

CONFIG_SND_ISA=y                                                                                                                                             

# CONFIG_SND_ADLIB is not set                                                                                                                                

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set                                                                                                                                

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_SC6000 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set                                                                                                                           

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set                                                                                                                           

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set                                                                                                                            

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set                                                                                                                        

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set                                                                                                                       

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set                                                                                                                       

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_MIRO is not set                                                                                                                                 

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set                                                                                                                                  

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set                                                                                                                                 

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set                                                                                                                                

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set                                                                                                                            

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y                                                                                                                                             

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set                                                                                                                         

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set                                                                                                                                  

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set                                                                                                                                

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set                                                                                                                          

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set                                                                                                                                 

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set                                                                                                                                  

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set                                                                                                                             

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set                                                                                                                             

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set                                                                                                                             

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set                                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set                                                                                                                               

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set                                                                                                                                

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y                                                                                                                                       

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y                                                                                                                                       

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y                                                                                                                                    

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set                                                                                                                       

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y                                                                                                                               

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y                                                                                                                                

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y                                                                                                                              

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set
```

Does any one make sound to work on P5QL-E?

PS: bios revision is 0905

----------

## swimmer

Try to build everything as a module ... then you can play with different driver options and find te one that works for you. I have the same chipset and it just works ...

```
 confcat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -i snd

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0
```

HTH

swimmer

----------

